# How to check for signal strength for the Sony plug-in-play for the home.



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Any special way via the remote or unit itself to check for signal strength?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is how you do it.

Turn the power OFF on your Sony PNP

Hold down the Scroll Bar Button and the Number 5 Preset. Hold them both down till the power comes on.

Press the Scroll Button bar then select BER from the menu.

This is your signal strength screen.

It will look something like this.

017A 1540 00F1
0043 0000 F1 B2

The top line is your signal. You will notce there are 3 sets of numbers The First two are your two satellites. The Third set is the signal strength from your local repeater (if you have one in your area)

The Lower the number shown the better the signal. a Signal strength of 1540 mean no signal at all. So you can see above I am getting good signal on Satellite 1, and the local repeater. 

The bottom set of numbers are really useless , it is showing the data bit quality, there is nothing to worry about here if you have a good signal you will have good data.

And thats how you do it.

Hope this helps and thanks for visiting DBStalk.COM


----------

